# TT control arm retrofit/upgrade...



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

Found this over on Audi-Sport, thought it would be cool to share.
http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/s...71940
What does everyone think?
Keith


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Re: TT control arm retrofit/upgrade... (VWAddict)*

Sounds like a great idea to me. . . As one of the posters noted, all you need to get the negative camber is the TT ball joints: they have the elongated mounting holes, allowing for the adjustment.
Negative .5 is apparently what you get, which is an improvement. Gets more expensive to obtain more.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: TT control arm retrofit/upgrade... (kgw)*

Yes, I wondered if the ball-joints alone would be sufficient.
I might try this if I get the car lowered...
Keith


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: TT control arm retrofit/upgrade... (VWAddict)*

Ball joint alone should be sufficient.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*

I will look into this today with my parts department guy and try to get some part numbers and cost for our US cars.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: FV-QR (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_I will look into this today with my parts department guy and try to get some part numbers and cost for our US cars.

You rock like Gibraltar!
Keith


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: TT control arm retrofit/upgrade... (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_Ball joint alone should be sufficient. 

You need the lower control arm also. The TT ball joint won't won't mount to the A3 control arm. Our ball joint has studs and the TT through bolts with lock plates.
The part#'s are listed in the other thread
ball joint 8J0 407 365 (366) 
ball joint lock plate 8J0 407 175 (176) 
arm 8J0 407 151D


_Modified by Uber-A3 at 1:07 PM 5-12-2009_


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: TT control arm retrofit/upgrade... (Uber-A3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Uber-A3* »_
You need the lower control arm also. The TT ball joint won't won't mount to the A3 control arm. Our ball joint has studs and the TT through bolts with lock plates.


Unless the bolt pattern is different, the TT ball joint with bolts and lock plates should fit in the same holes in the A3 control arm. 
The studs are on the ball joint, not the control arm.


----------



## VWAddict (Jun 12, 1999)

*Re: TT control arm retrofit/upgrade... (mack73)*

Looking at this image, can you possibly explain why it wouldn't work with just a ball-joint swap?








Both arms just have HOLES. Whether the studs are captive or thru-hole-bolts, I don't see why that would make it not 'incompatible' in any way?
Keith


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

I didn't base this on the pictures I read this post in the thread. The lock plates which are needed must be used with the TT control arms for the reason in the below thread and the second being the lock plate, ball joint and control arm have "teeth" that mesh with eachother when tightened and hold the adjustment. The steel arm does not have this mating surface and may shift over time.

http://www.audi-sport.net/vb/s...nt=14



_Modified by Uber-A3 at 3:53 PM 5-12-2009_


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: TT control arm retrofit/upgrade... (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_
Unless the bolt pattern is different, the TT ball joint with bolts and lock plates should fit in the same holes in the A3 control arm. 
The studs are on the ball joint, not the control arm. 

They are not pictured but I am pretty sure the new lockplate has the studs on it. It sandwiches the ball joint between the control arm and lock plate.


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*Re: TT control arm retrofit/upgrade... (Uber-A3)*

Ok here are the part numbers.
The control arms are just one part and work for each side
8j0-407-151D retail $396.90 a side
Thye ball joints are side specific
8J0-407-365 retail $166
8J0-407-355 retail $171
These are the US part numbers.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: TT control arm retrofit/upgrade... (ProjectA3)*

Those are the same part #'s I listed. I found them MUCH cheaper










_Modified by Uber-A3 at 6:23 PM 5-12-2009_


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Re: TT control arm retrofit/upgrade... (Uber-A3)*

Uhhhh. . .So where did you find this price?


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Re: (Uber-A3)*

"I didn't base this on the pictures I read this post in the thread. The lock plates which are needed must be used with the TT control arms for the reason in the below thread and the second being the lock plate, ball joint and control arm have "teeth" that mesh with eachother when tightened and hold the adjustment. The steel arm does not have this mating surface and may shift over time."
Good find! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: TT control arm retrofit/upgrade... (kgw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kgw* »_Uhhhh. . .So where did you find this price?

geniuneaudiparts.com


----------



## ProjectA3 (Aug 12, 2005)

*FV-QR*

yeah i was just quoting retail from my parts department, i can get a much lower price than i listed as well.


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: FV-QR (ProjectA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ProjectA3* »_yeah i was just quoting retail from my parts department, i can get a much lower price than i listed as well. 

gotcha


----------



## cleanA3 (Jun 23, 2007)

*Re: TT control arm retrofit/upgrade... (Uber-A3)*

in the pic that price it shows only 1 arm still at 200$ from geninueVWaudi parts .


----------



## Uber-A3 (Feb 23, 2002)

*Re: TT control arm retrofit/upgrade... (cleanA3)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cleanA3* »_in the pic that price it shows only 1 arm still at 200$ from geninueVWaudi parts . 

Yeah that price is for a single arm


----------



## kgw (May 1, 2008)

*Re: TT control arm retrofit/upgrade... (Uber-A3)*

Here's the whole deal on the Vortex:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=1
The Ground Control Camber Kit looks like the cat's meow







for $350.


----------



## BETOGLI (Jul 15, 2010)

Uber-A3 said:


> _Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_Ball joint alone should be sufficient.
> 
> You need the lower control arm also. The TT ball joint won't won't mount to the A3 control arm. Our ball joint has studs and the TT through bolts with lock plates.
> The part#'s are listed in the other thread
> ...


Raising the deads! LOL!

Will this work out in a VW Jetta MKV?

Have a good one!

Beto


----------

